# FWA Car Break ins and Thefts Alert



## Amethiste (Apr 10, 2015)

Apparently thier have been a number of Car Break ins and thefts Going On at FWA.

Notably Among them was the SUV and Trailer of SkyproFursuits.


SUV:
Red 2006 Ford Explorer with a Duck head Decal in the Back Window


Trailer:







Keep on the watch People.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Apr 10, 2015)

I really hope all the thieves get caught quickly and with retribution DX

Also in case anyone's wondering, the things in the trailer were camera gear, Telephone's squeaker, a labtop, and all of Ino's fiance's things. Luckily no fursuits were stolen this time.

But this still is terrible to hear that thievery is happening to so many people at FWA D:


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kind of makes me glad I didn't go, but it also makes me worry for my friends who are up there. I pray none of them have been sacked.


----------



## Amethiste (Apr 11, 2015)

sounds like it might be getting worse, twitter is exploding with reports of muggings in broad daylight now.


----------



## ARTYWOLF0811 (Apr 13, 2015)

I live about an hour north of Atlanta. I gotta say, I hope Skyprofursuits recovers their truck and trailer. As a Georgian, I'm embarrassed. I can do nothing but say I'm sorry.


----------

